# Norcold N811 RV refrigerator not working



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Since Hurricane Harvey hit we have been living in our rv. Now the Norcold N811, ammonia absorption refrigerator is not getting cold in the refrigerator lower portion. The Upper freezer section is working. I changed the thermistor out already with no change. Any recommendations on what to try? Thanks.....cC


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

1. You could have a ventilation/cooling problem on the back of the units cooling fins. Remove back access panel & check for cooling fin obstructions. If your fridge has a factory installed cooling fan make sure it's working. Some do & some don't. If yours doesn't & the outside temps have been warm/hot, you might put a fan blowing across the cooling fins & see if that helps. If it does help, you might consider a cooling fan kit for your unit. Similar to this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Norcold-619020-Fan-Kit/dp/B008KWMGAM

2. Did you confirm the new thermistor is working properly? If your refrigerator is not showing any fault codes, you should be able to set the temperature setting as cold as it gets and disconnect the Thermistor. If the fridge portion cools overnight, you could have received a bad "New" Thermistor. 
3. Is your unit level?
4. Is fridge overstocked with food items?

Good luck,


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

It stays plugged in all the time while on its pad at the house. It was off for the first couple of weeks following hurricane Harvey. Since then it was fine for a couple of weeks and then we noticed it wasn't cooling a well. So then we made sure that we wasn't over stuffing it and even added a small fridge fan & thermometer. For the next week it continued to warm up a little bit each day until it was at ambient temp. The new thermistor is on the same fine, 10th fin from r to l, at the same location, about 1/3" down. And yes, the freezer section is working fine. Our dealers service manager advised that something in the absobtion unit usually gets plugged up causing the issue. I will try unplugging the new thermistor next ...................cC


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

It stays plugged in all the time while on its pad at the house. It was off for the first couple of weeks following hurricane Harvey. Since then it was fine for a couple of weeks and then we noticed it wasn't cooling a well. So then we made sure that we wasn't over stuffing it and even added a small fridge fan & thermometer. For the next week it continued to warm up a little bit each day until it was at ambient temp. The new thermistor is on the same fine, 10th fin from r to l, at the same location, about 1/3" down. And yes, the freezer section is working fine. Our dealers service manager advised that something in the absobtion unit usually gets plugged up causing the issue. I will try unplugging the new thermistor next ...................cC


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you received any error codes? Did you try it on electrical and LP with the same results?

The easiest/cheapest thing to check for with your symptoms is restricted airflow/ventilation. I was referring to the possible blockage of your outside/back of the fridge's condenser fins or vent screen/exhaust. On hot days with high humidity, a fan blowing across the condenser fins could help.
Here is a link for reference. 
http://thenorcoldguy.com/norcold-te...tor-ventilation-how-important-is-the-venting/

You could have a partially clogged absorption unit per your RV service manager and that will probably require hands on troubleshooting and mo money to repair. h:

Good Luck!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Airflow is usually the problem. If those fans are not working it will not cool correctly. you can look in there with a mirror to see if they are turning. If they are, then you have something else going on.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I Did not notice any obstruction when I had the fridge slide out vent covers off, although if it Is not raining tomorrow afternoon I will be out there with a mirror looking again. There has not been any codes or indicator light flashing. Thank all for the suggestions........cC


----------

